# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  προβλημα με ληψη στους 2.4ghz

## jeck

καλημερα. εχω ενα πομπο -δεκτη av sender 1w 2.4ghz και κανω αναμεταδοση σημα απο καταγραφηκο με καμερες και στο σημειο που γινεται η ληψη εχω μια παρεμβολη στη εικονα.η παρεμβολη περναει καθε μισο δευτερο πανω στην εικονα σαν μια λωριδα.αλλαξα καναλια αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα.εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

έτσι  όπως  το  γράφεις  μου  πάει  στο  μυαλό  οτι  περνάει ο  θόρυβος  των  50hz  του  δικτύου  απο  την  συσκευή  δοκίμασε  με  μπαταρία  αν  σταματά

----------


## jeck

το εκανα και αυτο με μπαταρια 12v και tv κοντα στη κεραια- δεκτη αλλα τιποτα.αλλαξα μερος ψηλα- χαμηλα στο ιστο επισης τιποτα,η παρεμβολη εχει το χαρακτηριστηκο σαν να περναει μηχανακι στις αναλογικες tv.ειπα να παρω ενα στα 5.6ghz αλλα φοβαμαι οτι θα κανει τα ιδεια νουμερα!

----------


## dalai

κανε 2 δοκιμες ακομη:
-Δοκιμασε τον πομπο χωρις να εχεις καμερα πανω ή με μια αλλη (αν εχεις) για να δεις αν περναει παλι ο θορυβος.Αν οχι φταει η καμερα.Αν περναει και παλι τοτε:
-Δοκιμασε πομπο και δεκτη σε διαφορετικη περιοχη για να δεις αν ειναι τοπικο το προβλημα απο καποιο μηχανημα ή αλλο κοντινο εκπομπο .

----------


## jeck

βασικα εχω κανει ολες τις δοκιμες .υπαρχει ενας πομπος- δεκτης που δινει σημα σε 8 km και ενας πομπος -δεκτης σε 1 km.sto πρωτο η ληψη ειναι οκ ενω στο δευτερο με παρεμβολη.με λιγα λογια κεραιες- πομπος-δεκτης και προφοδοσια ειναι οκ.η παρεμβολη πιστευω ειναι απο συρματα τριφασικου ΔΕΗ.το θεμα ειναι εαν παω σε 5.6 ghzθα το βρω μπροσταμου?

----------

